# Netflix



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone signed up for this if so what are the pros and cons.
It is free for the first month I might check it out


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I guess as long as your internet is fast enough and reliable enough it should be ok. A big problem could be if you ISP has it's own TV service they may throttle Netflix to keep you away from it.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I am currently enjoying a month free subscription here in Dubai. It seems OK, only gripe is the amount of content, series & movies etc., that is available compared to US & UK. It is much less.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have been using my old US account with a VPN. I signed into the Phil Netflix site and the same login worked... but the selection is way less than the US site. Most of the new releases were there, but all my good old American classics (40's & 50's movies) are not there. Most of my anime is missing too.

I enjoy switching my VPN to Canada and England to get different Netflix offerings


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I wrote a post back in November talking about an alternative to using a VPN to watch Netflix:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ma...-use-philippines-uk-server-2.html#post8743170


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Apparently Netflix is looking at restricting access by country to be in compliance with licensing deals. Which is isn't good for the consumers Netflix's VPN Ban Isn't Good for Anyone—Especially Netflix | WIRED


----------

